
Feds: Privacy Does Not Exist in ‘Public Places’ - jaybol
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/09/public-privacy/
======
uuoc
Do as I say, not as I do..... No privacy for you when "the man" wants to track
you, but all the privacy in the world for "the man" when he finally comes
after you: "Are Cameras the New Guns?" <http://gizmodo.com/5553765/are-
cameras-the-new-guns>

